# Chicken feathers for lures



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I have a friend who is starting to remake lures and he needs some chicken feathers to cress up treble hooks on topwaters etc. Any of you fly fishermen know where he can buy some?

Eric


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell him to go buy a down filled pillow. He'll have more than he will ever use.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Or just ask anyone if they have chickens and see if they will mail some in an envelope for him! I would if I had some! Or do they need to be cleaned and all that first? I would say try the pillow if so!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I do the same thing with some of my spinning lures. I use marabou, saddle hackle (which is from chickens), synthetic hair, krystal flash, or whatever strikes me. Have him visit Mad River Outfitters or Gander Mountain and look at the tying material. Mad River has a better selection but Gander (at least the Hilliard one) doesn't have a bad selection.


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

Visit your local art'n crafts store or flyshop.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

.. I can get you some turkey feathers this spring


----------

